# Meet The Babies NFC's



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

No names yet sorry but i have taken some pics of them today and thought i would share

Mr White Paws

















Our little kitty dalmation 

















Little red stripe

















Mr White Face - oh how i love his face just like my Indi 









But i also love his little love heart to 









Thank you for looking


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous, especially Dalmatian baby!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE the 1st kitten beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the little red stripe as well as the dalmation spotted one :smile5:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

beautiful
:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sweet, sweet, babies.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_me want me want me want...:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub::_


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

So precious! xx


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments, i have been looking after them all weekend and i have to say each and every one is very very special and sooo cute. I can't wait until the open their eyes and develop their own little personalities


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

im blown away. there amazing


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning stunning stunning!!! do you think your keep one? Gota say the white & lil ginger spots for me please! post him asap!! :001_tt1: :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

do like red boys but they are all so cute. see they still have their think tails


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry i mean thin not think


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> stunning stunning stunning!!! do you think your keep one? Gota say the white & lil ginger spots for me please! post him asap!! :001_tt1: :001_wub:


She is a girl and i am considering keep her myself however if someone comes along and wishes to buy her then i will let her go


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

are you going to start breeding yourself or are you just a partner with your mum?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> are you going to start breeding yourself or are you just a partner with your mum?


Mum and i both do it together although she is far more involved with the showing side of things. We make all the decisions with regards to breeding together along side our mentors as we are both very new to breeding.

I would like my own breeding queen yes to live at my home as i now live opposite mum's home.  If i do keep the little girl there is a high chance i will keep her for breeding BUT is greatly depends on how she develops.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Mum and i both do it together although she is far more involved with the showing side of things. We make all the decisions with regards to breeding together along side our mentors as we are both very new to breeding.
> 
> I would like my own breeding queen yes to live at my home as i now live opposite mum's home.  If i do keep the little girl there is a high chance i will keep her for breeding BUT is greatly depends on how she develops.


watch this space


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> watch this space


I will only ever work in partnership with mum and i will only ever have one breeding cat of my own as i would like her to live in my home rather than an out door queen - preying no pee issues 

I am very lucky though as we have such fantatsic mentors both here in the UK and in Europe so anything we do or i do will always be talked over with people who have been breeding for a number of years and everything will be in the best interest of the cats !


----------

